# Wicking with readyxwick



## chamberlane

Are there any tricks to wicking with readyxwick, for people who are used to cotton, besides angling the coil at roughly 45 degrees and sliding something through it to get the hose action going? And letting the one tail touch the deck of course.

No, I'm not a bot. Yes, I'm almost out of cotton.


----------



## zadiac

Do you have any? Where did you get it? I'd like to try some myself!


----------



## chamberlane

zadiac said:


> Do you have any? Where did you get it? I'd like to try some myself!


Original place. Used a forwarding mailbox. I'd lend you a few inches if you lived closer.


----------



## Andre

Presume you have the 2.7 mm RxW. If so, you have to have a coil ID of around 2.5. Torch the wick white hot. Cut the point to a 45 degree. Wet a bit (after it cooled down a bit). Twist/push lightly in the same direction the coil is wound.

I was told it needs to be that tight, but have recently used a prebuild Clapton coil from www.vaperite.co.za with an ID of around 2.8 with good effect. The RxW goes through that much easier and seems to work perfectly. So, if you have a mandrel with a 2.6/2.7/2.8 OD, that should work too - maybe easier.

The wick does need a bit of a settling in period. You can dry burn the coil with the wick in place. Light the wick with a flame and let the juice burn off. Dry burn the coil. To get the wick white again (if you want) just use a flame. Wick should outlast the coil.

Picture of RxW (2.7mm) in the Clapton prebuild.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## chamberlane

Andre said:


> Presume you have the 2.7 mm RxW. If so, you have to have a coil ID of around 2.5. Torch the wick white hot. Cut the point to a 45 degree. Wet a bit (after it cooled down a bit). Twist/push lightly in the same direction the coil is wound.
> 
> I was told it needs to be that tight, but have recently used a prebuild Clapton coil from www.vaperite.co.za with an ID of around 2.8 with good effect. The RxW goes through that much easier and seems to work perfectly. So, if you have a mandrel with a 2.6/2.7/2.8 OD, that should work too - maybe easier.
> 
> The wick does need a bit of a settling in period. You can dry burn the coil with the wick in place. Light the wick with a flame and let the juice burn off. Dry burn the coil. To get the wick white again (if you want) just use a flame. Wick should outlast the coil.
> 
> Picture of RxW (2.7mm) in the Clapton prebuild.


Good info. Thanks.

I have 2mm and 3mm, I'll adapt accordingly from your example though.

How long do you torch the wick for? Both when prepping for first use and to clean between juices. I just have a bic lighter no fancy flame torch.


----------



## Andre

chamberlane said:


> Good info. Thanks.
> 
> I have 2mm and 3mm, I'll adapt accordingly from your example though.
> 
> How long do you torch the wick for? Both when prepping for first use and to clean between juices. I just have a bic lighter no fancy flame torch.


I mainly torch the wick to make it stiffer and less prone to unravelling for the push/screw effort. Just flame it as white hot as your lighter can do methinks. If your ID is big enough you probably need not do it - I did not on the Clapton coil. In between juices torching is not required at all. You could just ignite the residual juice with your lighter and let it burn out. Then dry burn with the wick in place, which will torch the wick in any case. Then, if you wish to restore the wick to white, you can play the lighter flame on it.


----------



## chamberlane

Mod on fire. I'm picturing it and it's not a happy thought.


----------



## Andre

chamberlane said:


> Mod on fire. I'm picturing it and it's not a happy thought.


Lol, not a prerequisite of course. You can dry burn (with the wick in situ) only, as usual - but the dry burn will ignite the juice in the wick in any case.


----------



## Greyz

Are there any local suppliers of readyXwick?


----------



## blujeenz

Greyz said:


> Are there any local suppliers of readyXwick?


Nope, theres a US policy against exporting ceramic wick, anywhere.(thats where we are)


----------



## Lushen

I am going to be optimistic here 

Is there anybody that has ReadyXwick or who brings it in for personal consumption that is willing to sell some to me please?

I am just thinking, BF mod and only having to fill juice and charge batteries will be negligible maintenance


----------



## Greyz

blujeenz said:


> Nope, theres a US policy against exporting ceramic wick, anywhere.(thats where we are)


Swak  looks like it's a winner too

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

@Lushen It would probably be quicker if you made your own from ceramic aquarium airstones, using a dremel and diamond cutoff wheel.

heres scubabatdan from the ECF forums with a diy tut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Greyz said:


> Swak  looks like it's a winner too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I even tried buying it and send it to a MyUS address, but my credit card was declined.


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> I am going to be optimistic here
> 
> Is there anybody that has ReadyXwick or who brings it in for personal consumption that is willing to sell some to me please?
> 
> I am just thinking, BF mod and only having to fill juice and charge batteries will be negligible maintenance





Greyz said:


> Swak  looks like it's a winner too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have been using the ceramic wicking (2.7/3 mm nowadays) in my BF drippers exclusively since April 2014. As you say @Lushen, minimal maintenance. More information here. Best is if you have a good mate in the USA who is prepared to buy you some and post it to South Africa. Unfortunately my stock is too low to sell some.

As with all things vaping, taste is subjective. I know @Rob Fisher did not like it, but I know of at least two other members who love it.

At rba supplies they sell it for $8 per foot. Over here exactly the same stuff is sold for $12.99 per foot. But they do ship to us taking you directly to www.internationalcheckout.com as you check out - @zadiac. Extremely expensive route though.

This is what it looks like. Totally different to the hard, porous ceramic sticks, which is widely available and primarily used in Genesis type tanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> I even tried buying it and send it to a MyUS address, but my credit card was declined.



Yip tried that.


----------



## zadiac

Andre said:


> I have been using the ceramic wicking (2.7/3 mm nowadays) in my BF drippers exclusively since April 2014. As you say @Lushen, minimal maintenance. More information here. Best is if you have a good mate in the USA who is prepared to buy you some and post it to South Africa. Unfortunately my stock is too low to sell some.
> 
> As with all things vaping, taste is subjective. I know @Rob Fisher did not like it, but I know of at least two other members who love it.
> 
> At rba supplies they sell it for $8 per foot. Over here exactly the same stuff is sold for $12.99 per foot. But they do ship to us taking you directly to www.internationalcheckout.com as you check out - @zadiac. Extremely expensive route though.
> 
> This is what it looks like. Totally different to the hard, porous ceramic sticks, which is widely available and primarily used in Genesis type tanks.



Not working @Andre . Where I have to enter the province, it doesn't give me options for SA provinces and then resets back to registration. Even checking out as guest not working.

Edit: Eventually got account registered and it says it cannot ship to my address.


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Not working @Andre . Where I have to enter the province, it doesn't give me options for SA provinces and then resets back to registration. Even checking out as guest not working.
> 
> Edit: Eventually got account registered and it says it cannot ship to my address.


That is with Highdesertvapes? Then they have changed their system since I last checked many moons ago. 

Wait. I have just tried it and it works. You just have to use the International Checkout button on not the one just above that.


----------



## zadiac

I'll try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

lol @Andre , $69 just for a foot of ready x wick is not only completely stupid, it's not worth it. I'd rather vape with dischem cotton than even consider it.
Even with no duties and standard shipping it comes to $52 which is daylight robbery with rape on the side.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> lol @Andre , $69 just for a foot of ready x wick is not only completely stupid, it's not worth it. I'd rather vape with dischem cotton than even consider it.
> Even with no duties and standard shipping it comes to $52 which is daylight robbery with rape on the side.


Lol, yeah I totally agree. I used them (International Checkout) for this when they just opened shop and then it was extremely reasonable. When I checked again I found the same as you - certainly not worth it.


----------

